# Roxy modeling her CMHR



## REO (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is Roxy wearing her new "outfit"!

She was a shelter dog that we adopted.

Her new collar and leash from the CMHR contest matches her bandana! She looked really sharp on our trip the other day!












She has on her collar too. I snap the leash to the collar, but I always put her harness on so she can't slip her collar and get lost when we go places with her. I sewed the leash to the harness so it doesn't pull her neck, but rather the harness if she pulls. The leash is connected to both collar and leash for the safety of our girl.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh she looks mah-valous


----------



## REO (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks Jill! She was the hit where ever she went.

She was feeling quite jaunty and I bet now she'll be wanting more matching outfits LOL!


----------



## Tammie (Sep 17, 2011)

REO said:


> Thanks Jill! She was the hit where ever she went.
> 
> She was feeling quite jaunty and I bet now she'll be wanting more matching outfits LOL!


Awwww....Roxy looks awesome in her bandana with matching leash and collar. I love it!!


----------



## Connie P (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 18, 2011)

Shes beautiful Robin...I especially like the idea that a rescued dog is sporting new pretty digs that were won supporting another type of 4 legged rescue!! The miniature horse....so cool!!


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks!





She likes to go places. Especially when she gets plain cheese burgers and ice cream!





She's such a sweet girl! She kisses everyone she sees, even cats!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 20, 2011)

She looks very patriotic!!!


----------

